# Jennings devastator crossbow.



## bulafisherman

just got my hands on a jennings devastator crossbow for dirt cheap,the only thing I know at this point is that it shoots a longer bolt and the bolts must have regular nocks on them not the modern crossbow nocks. I want to get it together and shooting good to have on hand for one of my boys or as an extra. anyone out there ever own one or know anything about them?


----------



## lg_mouth

I had one a couple years ago. It was a loaner from a friend. Thing shot hard. Was able to kill a doe with it, one shot, one kill. 

The only negatives is the availability of parts. The nocks are hard to come by. The nocks aren't regular arrow nocks, they are thicker than normal. I was able to find some from a local dealer. You may be able to find strings and stuff on Ebay. 

I don't believe these things were in production long. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## icefisherman4life

ill just say that along time ago i had a pse crossbow it was a awesome shootin thing but...you had to have basically custom aarows for it...and it had to have nocks too...i got them made at hadleys. hope this helps


----------



## bulafisherman

Its ready to shoot with the exception of arrows, I found out it calls for a bolt with a #7006 nock, Looks like it might be interesting finding the right bolt unless I stumble across a local archery proshop individual that knows his stuff and can hook me up.


----------



## icefisherman4life

bula...id call hadleys its in portage lakes on 619 they do all that custom arrow stuff.


----------



## phatjohn

I've got a Jennings Devastator crossbow I don't know how many deer that thing has taken over the years, but it's been way more than a few.

The power that thing has is amazing! It will shoot thru a 3/4" piece of plywood with a broadhead (Thunderhead 125) just ask me how I know.

If you got it cheap and it still works properly, you have a very serviceable crossbow for deer hunting.:!

I'll look to see if I still have the info on the bolts it shoots.


----------



## wormbobskey

I just picked up a devastator and have no idea where to get any bolts. Can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks, Worm.


----------

